# Apportez la maison tasse Ryder cup, 2018



## Liverbirdie (Oct 2, 2016)

Been thinking ahead, and wondering if any interest in this for 2018.

I'm thinking coach from the NW and either pick a few up on the way down, or run a few mini-busses, as there are loads of Lime and soda guys about.  

One day at the Ryder cup on the Sunday, a few games at Les Hardelot and Le Touquet going there and back, or just afterwards.

Any passing interest, and Voovozelas are optional.

Come on Europe!!!!!:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2016)

I bet it's been a long time since you've used your vuvuzela :rofl:

Depending on costs I'd be up for it with couple of others no doubt. 

Try and get a rough cost and let me know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I bet it's been a long time since you've used your vuvuzela :rofl:

Depending on costs I'd be up for it with couple of others no doubt. 

Try and get a rough cost and let me know.
		
Click to expand...

1,387 francs - I might still have some down the back of the couch.

Just want to see interest first, and once you take the 185 who put their names go down to 38 who actually go, you take it from there then.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			1,387 francs - I might still have some down the back of the couch.

Just want to see interest first, and once you take the 185 who put their names go down to 38 who actually go, you take it from there then.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bit bitchy isn't it?  You can't say stuff like that and not name names


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats a bit bitchy isn't it?  You can't say stuff like that and not name names 

Click to expand...

Just the way it is, aimed at no-one.:thup:

Not feeling guilty, are yer?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 2, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just the way it is, aimed at no-one.:thup:

Not feeling guilty, are yer?

Click to expand...

Nah, i haven't got a guilty bone in my body.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Im only going if we play at least 54 holes a day 

:blah:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Im only going if we play at least 54 holes a day 

:blah:
		
Click to expand...

You're not  one of the  38


----------



## TonyN (Oct 3, 2016)

Cost and work dependant, I'd be interested.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 3, 2016)

Well up for this, really like Paris.
Day at the golf would make a great trip.
Guessing tickets will be hard to come by and hotels will be a bit on the pricey side.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2016)

This will not be for me, unfortunately, (kids still stripping me bare) but for accomodation have a think about airbnb, renting cottages / gites etc. Far cheaper than hotel rooms and could be a smart way of doing this. I have used airbnb a bit recently and the experiences have only been good. Yes, you may not all have rooms next to each other but you could have houses / apts within walking distance and the savings will make it worthwhile. Just a thought.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 3, 2016)

Just sleep on the coach. A few of those portable camping toilets and some air fresheners..job done, Bagsy on the back seat :thup:

Could be interested nearer the time, I've fancied the le touquet area for a while.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Just sleep on the coach. A few of those portable camping toilets and some air fresheners..job done, Bagsy on the back seat :thup:

Could be interested nearer the time, I've fancied the le touquet area for a while.
		
Click to expand...

That's the spirit. 

We've never camped before.

If we had enough for a coach or a few mini-busses, we can stay outside the Metropolitan Paris area, somewhere like Rouen or Amiens (only 1 1/2 - 2 hours away). 

Accommodation should be cheaper then, and get back and play our golf in Calais for the next 1-2 days, which again is only approx. 90 mins away from Rouen/Amiens.

Stuey's got a big tent.......


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 3, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Been thinking ahead, and wondering if any interest in this for 2018.

I'm thinking coach from the NW and either pick a few up on the way down, or run a few mini-busses, as there are loads of Lime and soda guys about.  

One day at the Ryder cup on the Sunday, a few games at Les Hardelot and Le Touquet going there and back, or just afterwards.

Any passing interest, and Voovozelas are optional.

Come on Europe!!!!!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

depending on how much it'd cost i'd be interested!


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2016)

Sounds good, but not sure at my age I should be planning two years ahead.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 3, 2016)

Not interested.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Not interested.
		
Click to expand...

Shame that.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Shame that.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.  Gutted. Especially if you're going. 

Bound to be a boss crack


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Not interested.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised, you normally ask to be a reserve on every meet north of Timbuktu.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Yeah.  Gutted. Especially if you're going. 

Bound to be a boss crack
		
Click to expand...

Obviously.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Obviously.
		
Click to expand...

I know.

My nipper will take some convincing that you're more boss than Disney though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			I know.

My nipper will take some convincing that you're more boss than Disney though.
		
Click to expand...

Understandable.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 3, 2016)

Would maybe be interested.

Quite fancy going to watch one in the states at some point to see the "beer swilling imbeciles" in their natural habitat


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 3, 2016)

Is there a woolies en route?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 3, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Is there a woolies en route?
		
Click to expand...

I hope not


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Would maybe be interested.

Quite fancy going to watch one in the states at some point to see the "beer swilling imbeciles" in their natural habitat 

Click to expand...

I've sacked the snow leopard, and I'm switching my monthly sponsorship to a Montana Rowdie.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I hope not 

Click to expand...

So does France - this could start the hundred years war again.

Nearly as bloody as the punctuat.......:whoo:


----------

